# Off topic posts



## Janger (Jan 30, 2022)

Recently we had a thread going on the forum about a political topic in the off topic content area. The admin’s locked the thread and then deleted the content. Why would we do that when it is in the off topic area? Our motivation is to protect the safe and calm discourse on the forum avoiding topics which could split the membership. Politics is one of those topics. This has destroyed other forums and we don’t want that happening here. The forum is such a great meeting of the minds from across the the country - I’ve learned so much here and made new friends. I try to pay it forward and help people when I can and really appreciate the help I receive. I’m also sorry we may have hurt any feelings - my apologies.

The admin's guidance for members - please avoid topics likely to be controversial.


----------



## DPittman (Jan 30, 2022)

Thank you for keeping this forum free of divisive threads.  Let's keep talking about our hobby that unites us, not things that are likely to divide us.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jan 31, 2022)

Fully agree with no politics on here.


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 3, 2022)

So people..... How do we coax @Chicken lights back to the forum?  I for one would miss his posts and travel adventures.


----------



## Janger (Feb 3, 2022)

Just give him some space and time Craig.


----------



## Chicken lights (Feb 4, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> So people..... How do we coax @Chicken lights back to the forum?  I for one would miss his posts and travel adventures.


I’m around just been pre-occupied, mostly with trying to match up parts/supplies with where I’m going to be next. It’s like trying to play blindfolded pin the tail on the donkey but the donkey thinks he’s funny and keeps moving. I have parts/supplies waiting for me in North Bay, Saskatoon and Edmonton


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 4, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> I’m around just been pre-occupied, mostly with trying to match up parts/supplies with where I’m going to be next. It’s like trying to play blindfolded pin the tail on the donkey but the donkey thinks he’s funny and keeps moving. I have parts/supplies waiting for me in North Bay, Saskatoon and Edmonton



You're heading back to Edmonton?


----------



## Chicken lights (Feb 4, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> Your heading back to Edmonton?


I just left Edmonton Wednesday, should be back there around the 13th again


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 4, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> Your heading back to Edmonton?


Prolly that fat pipe that got dropped in the Peg..... Dispatch finally figured out where it was!


----------



## Tom Kitta (Feb 4, 2022)

6.5 Fan said:


> Fully agree with no politics on here.



So wait, religion is still OK, right?


----------



## DPittman (Feb 4, 2022)

Tom Kitta said:


> So wait, religion is still OK, right?


Just as long as your not a god believing sort or an atheist or worse yet an agnostic, I think the topic should be fine.


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 4, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> I just left Edmonton Wednesday, should be back there around the 13th again



So if you left Edmonton on Wed did you drive west through that MB/SK blizzard?


----------



## Tomc938 (Feb 4, 2022)

Let's keep it calm and pleasantly Canadian.


----------



## Chicken lights (Feb 5, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> So if you left Edmonton on Wed did you drive west through that MB/SK blizzard?


Left Lloydminster around 7 am Monday morning got into Edmonton around 2 pm
It wax brutal. So many cars and trucks in the rhubarb


----------



## Janger (Feb 5, 2022)

2.5 hour drive in 7 hours... must have been brutal.


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 5, 2022)

You guys are all wusses. I do that all the time. In good weather! 

The problem is that she chews my head off when I tell her she is going the wrong way so I have learned to just let her go whichever way she wants. Sooner or later she gets tired and let's me drive. So ya, 7 hours to drive 2.5 is pretty normal around here.


----------



## Chicken lights (Feb 5, 2022)

Janger said:


> 2.5 hour drive in 7 hours... must have been brutal.


60-80 km hour winds, blowing snow, 6-8 truck pileup by Vegreville.....it was dicey
They had the Battlefords bypass closed the day prior. That is quite the tour to get around that


----------

